# Long Cranking time 90 maxima



## mwindibank (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a 1990 maxima GXE. One day I was coming out of the grocery store and I went to start it like normal and turned the key for 3\4 of a second or so and it didn't start. I had to let it crank for about 2-3 seconds now that is the norm. When I start it a little smoke comes out of the tail pipe and it idles rough for about 5 seconds and then it runs normal. I am thinking this is a problem with the fuel pressure regulator. I think I read that at a part-source help terminal. I am not sure exactly where the F.P. reg. is but I could use some help! I also changed the fuel filter thinking that was the problem.


----------

